# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test Link

## Frank1958

-hier- mal ein Ziel

----------


## Hartmut S

> *Fahrdorf ist das Blankenese von Schleswig!*


mir wäre es lieber gewesen, er hätte geschrieben,
 :L&auml;cheln: *Fahrdorf ist das Miami von Florida!* :L&auml;cheln: 

*gg*
na ja, mal gucken . . . 
zur not haben wir ja noch meine bleibe . . .
ob nun auf dem campingplatz oder bei mir zu hause in T.

Zum Glück haben wir die Shanty-Sänger!
ich mag country und shanty musik!
ich weiß, kein vergleich, aber beides finde ich sehr gut! !!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Seemann,

lauf doch mal -* hier* - die 5000 Stufen rauf und runter, und wenn Du dann noch nicht aus der Puste bist, bist Du noch gesund. Nimm aber Brigitte als Krankenschwester mit!!

*"Mache dir selbst erst klar, was du sein möchtest; und dann tue, was du zu tun hast"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz nach T, wo immer genau das ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Schlauchbootfahrer
In Anführungsstriche, weil du ja heute nicht mehr weißt, wie es aufgeblasen wird.

Lieber Harald, dass werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, aber ich denke mein Herz ist auch trotz vieler Zigaretten top.
Das du so ein eifriger Sportler bist, ist ja  (fast) ok.

*Oder vielleicht doch nicht . . .?*
Wenn ich deine ganzen Berichte lese, die mir /uns  übrigens *sehr gut* gefallen,
dann mache ich mir Sorgen.
Es geht einfach nicht. Der Mensch ist für diese /deine sportlichen Aktivitäten in deinem Alter nicht geschaffen!
Als Fitness-Trainer würde ich dich zurück pfeifen, dann würdest du auch noch deine 92 oder 93 Jahre erleben.
Was sagt Peggy denn dazu? Die macht es ja, so wie ich es verstanden habe,  beruflich.

Sei bitte nicht so stolz auf dich, und deinen Sport.
Der Herztod kommt plötzlich und unerwartet.

Denke an deine Enkel. Die erwarten noch etwas von dir (nicht nur kohle).
Denke bitte auch an meine "Wenigkeit".
Du sollst mir auch in 10 Jahren noch helfen, wenn es mir schlechter geht als heute! - "Gedankenspiel vom Capitano" - 

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

@ Harald,




> lauf doch mal die 5000 Stufen rauf und runter


Keuch.......da sollte man besser Rolltreppen montieren   :Blinzeln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Frank!

Wir sind hier in der Test-Ecke! *g*

*Man gebe mir auch eine Rolltreppe!*
Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben Sport getrieben, werde es auch die restlichen 10 Jahre nicht machen.
Es liegt an den Genen. Die bestimmen das Alter, und vieles Andere.

Ob du nun Sport treibst, oder in Hamburg fällt eine Schaufel um.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Schwager hatte einen Herzinfarkt und einen Schlaganfall bekommen.
Er ist (war) aktiver Fahrradfahrer und ein richtiger Sportler.
Mein anderer toter Schwager war noch Sportbegeisterter. . . .

Harald bleibt trotzdem für mich ein Vorbild.
Nicht wegen dem Sport, oder den Stufen, sondern wegen seiner Lebensweisheit.

So, ich fahre nun mal `ne Runde Quad, weil Brigitte mal wieder verspätet von der Arbeit kommt.

Dies war ein Test  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Sport treiben*

Liebe Diskutanten,

bei einer Extremwanderung in den Dolomiten vor heute 11 Jahren kritisierte der hinter mir laufende Wanderführer meine Atemtechnik. Er wußte nicht und ich ahnte es da nur nach dieser Offenbarung, dass ich schon von Geburt an, Probleme beim Luftholen hatte, und das eben ganz extrem beim Bergauflaufen. Als Schüler verdiente ich mir in Hamburg frühmorgens durch Zeitungsaustragen ein schönes Taschengeld. Auch die Zeitungskunden, die im 6. Stock wohnten, wollten ihre Zeitung oben im Briefkasten haben. Es war für mich oft sehr beschwerlich, und ist es auch heute noch, wenn es gilt nach oben führende Treppen zu bewältigen. Meine große Stärke dagegen ist die Ausdauer. Den berühmten Rennsteig durchwanderte ich vor 12 Jahren locker in einer Woche, wobei die Tageshöchstleistung bei 35.5 Kilometern lag. Mein Prinzip ist auch heute immer noch, mich allein auf mein Tempo zu verlassen und mich nicht durch Ansporn zu höherem Tempo motivieren zu lassen. Auch bei den letzten Touren durch Kambodscha, Vietnam oder Myanmar habe ich mich einzig auf mein Tempo beschränkt, und wenn ich die Pumpe dennoch gelegentlich im Ohr hörte, zögerte ich nicht, minutenlang zu pausieren. 

Das sind schlichte Erfahrenswerte, die mir bislang geholfen haben, um mich z.B. auch auf der Schneekoppe letzte Woche tummeln zu können. 

*"Talent, das ist der Glaube an sich selbst, an die eigene Kraft"*
(Maxim Gorki)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Kreimer

> Moin Seemann,
> 
> lauf doch mal *- hier* - die 5000 Stufen rauf und runter, und wenn Du dann noch nicht aus der Puste bist, bist Du noch gesund. Nimm aber Brigitte als Krankenschwester mit!!
> 
> *"Mache dir selbst erst klar, was du sein möchtest; und dann tue, was du zu tun hast"*
> (Epiktet)
> 
> Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz nach T, wo immer genau das ist.


nach 1000 Stufen kommt bei mir schon der Krankenwagen =))

----------

